# HS 1332 Question



## honda mass (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi All, New to honda here. I picked up a mint 2015 HS 1332 , this thing throws snow a mile! My question is can the bucket be leveled side to side? The machine has a slight pull to the left.. only when in the mid or low position. I set the auger height, the skid shoe height and set the scraper height. It only help a little. Putting a level on the bucket shows it about an 1/8 of a bubble low on the left side compared to the level pad it’s on. That would also explain why it does pull to the left in the high position? Thanks guys


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

honda mass said:


> Hi All, New to honda here. I picked up a mint 2015 HS 1332 , this thing throws snow a mile! My question is can the bucket be leveled side to side? The machine has a slight pull to the left.. only when in the mid or low position. I set the auger height, the skid shoe height and set the scraper height. It only help a little. Putting a level on the bucket shows it about an 1/8 of a bubble low on the left side compared to the level pad it’s on. That would also explain why it does pull to the left in the high position? Thanks guys


how about the track adjustment?


----------



## honda mass (Mar 10, 2019)

Track bolts measure exactly the same length. If I push down on the handle bars I can feel the left side remaining in contact with the ground longer and hitting first when I let it back down also. Plus the level shows it about and 1/8 of a bubble low to the left. I hope there is a way to adjust the bucket housing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

If you loosen all ten auger housing to engine bed bolts (3 on each side, 2 top & 2 bottom), you may be able to adjust it a bit...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> If you loosen all ten auger housing to engine bed bolts (3 on each side, 2 top & 2 bottom), you may be able to adjust it a bit...


agree. that's probably it. this happened to me after I reinstalled a bucket after changing the belts. it was slightly off until I loosened the bolts and it lined up better.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tabora said:


> If you loosen all ten auger housing to engine bed bolts (3 on each side, 2 top & 2 bottom), you may be able to adjust it a bit...


That was a common problem back in the eary 90's with the auger housing being cocked slightly off level with the engine bed/tractor frame. Honda first said to do what you just mentioned. It helped if they weren't out too far.
I brought it to the attention of my district service representative and we took it up with the engineers and we told them and they found out that the Jig used in the manufacture of the auger housings was off slightly were the bracket that mounts the auger housing to the frame was tilted off a little bit. The bracket is welded to the impeller housing, and the factory finally corrected the problem.
At that time some augers were so far off tilted that Honda ended up replacing the auger housing under warranty. I remember doing a couple of those replacement jobs under warranty back in the early mid 90's. All of the auger housings were made in Canada at that time by a company that makes the auger housings for almost all snowblower manufacturers at the time.


----------



## honda mass (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks a lot for the responses guys.. it’s out only about 1/8 of a bubble on the level. I’ll go see if I can locate the 10 bolts and give that a try. This is s 2015 model.


----------

